# Jimmy came to visit with Onyx the Staffy :)



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Two cgc dogs doing what they love best  playing around acting like Goofballs lol














































The only one missing is ruby  peanut is a manic and wanted to go after Onyx so he is in permanent time out lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

peanut... LOL 

H3ll yeah!! guys.. looks like ya'll had a good day, love them pics of the dogs.. Thats so cool to watch bulldogs run..


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Too cute! Now i'd like to roll in the grass with them, it looks so fun!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like they had a blast. Good pics.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Those are some handsome boys and great shots y'all!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Here is a video clip of one of their many play session


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Twins


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Perfect Stack


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics!!!! They look like they had a bunch of fun


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love Onyx he is so freaking adorable  Jimmy has done an incredible job with him!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

The most athelic dog I ever met in my life !


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's awesome that Bernie gets to have friends over 
Who are the other two in the pics, they sure are cute


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

The blue girl is my brothers shelter bully breed mix and the blue fawn monster is my inlaws adba superdog lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww what a beautiful bunch of bulldogs


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Onyx didnt want to leave but on the entire wsy home he slept. Bernie is mad obediant he was perfect. Peanut lol love em, but he did just as david said. We had to keep a eye on candy and onyx. They just werent on the same wavelength

Tracker!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Omfg this dog is crazed. He refused to let the ball loose. He would drink with it in his mouth. Matt could have a heart attack, if he had a tennis ball he would be screwed. He is a freight train. Prey drive is unmatched. Onyx never reacted to a dog like tracker lmao. Tracker has never been worked and thuroughbreds would be jealous of his hips and legs

Tracker is the baddest raw genetic amstaff i have ever seen

Dave thanks for making me feel at home with your family.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Perfect Stack


Spread his width and stretch his gate a bit more and waaalllaaaahh showtime


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's so awesome you guys can get the dogs together like that


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

It was nice, @3hr each way. The hospitality made the trip nonexistant. The temp was perfect, little traffic and pockets of rain was the just of the trip

Dave got everyone introduced and a few minutes went by then they played chase and were great the entire time


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a great day! Nice pics, David.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Any time Jimmy your boy has an awesome temperament  you are always welcomed here brother !


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

I hope you told your beautifly glowing wife how much of a good time we had. Yourblessed dude truly blessed to have her as your wife

Dave's wife is totally as into their animals as dave is. Never a complaint of any of them. Geez she even wouldnt mind another doggy medium size

Too bad some of onyx spring pole pics didnt turn out. He was spent and still wanted to go, not a tracker like go but not tgat far off. Tracker......what a mess


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Here is a video clip  btw my inlaws loved you lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Why is the baby screaming on this video ? 

3 intact males in one room everyone run for cover haha


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Jimmy she is my best friend she is the one that got me into animals, specially kitty cats lol once the baby is born and we have the hang of it I will request a little girl pup lol


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

I am suprised he held as long as he did after the dsy tjey had

Ya three intact males within 20ft. To top it off a intact female in heat inside the house. I was impressed at the behavior after the initial meet. Tracker behaved the best once he had the ball. Had blinders on more like it. He had the ball and the person throwing it is all he needed


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow you guys, those are really great pics and videos. It seems like you all had a blast!!

I always like seeing Bernie and Onyx, those 2 boys are handsome!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you all for the comments  I just have to say I want a staffy girl soooo bad lol Onyx rules


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

kg420 said:


> That's so awesome you guys can get the dogs together like that


Interesting enough the two dogs that caused the most problems that day were the two dogs that were fixed. It kinda makes you think lol


----------

